# ugliest outerwear 07/08



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow you got your's pretty late. Yeah first thing I thought of when I saw the tye-dye set-up was MPD.

Even though you can't really judge from the magazine because they only have a few companies up and only a couple jackets each, I've done enough online research to say - WTF Holden? What were they thinking this year? At least on the girl's side. It looks horrible .. Like they're trying to make sophisticated peacoats in to boarding jackets or something. They really don't look that warm either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

i particularly hate that helly hansen one piece..

i havn't even looked at the ratings, how do they look? anything about 10k? 

lol...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah that one piece is disgusting. Only way I'd wear that thing is if it was the damn warmest, most comfy, and most waterproof thing available. The L1TA one piece doesn't look that bad, if I had to rock one on that page. Burton's Ronin one is horrible to .. man what are they thinking.


Not sure about the ratings, I only know a few things in there from going on the websites and looking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

I tried looking when you mentioned you wanted a tye-dye jacket earlier in that other thread but couldn't find anything. It's in the Buyer's Guide, if you can get your hands on it, unless Volcom puts out their outerwear line online sometime soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Some of those plaids that burton has been coming up with are gnarly ugly. They have some good ones but theres a few SHADES OF PLAID I've seen retailers pick up that look like they've been sitting on the shelves because no one would even pay half price the colors so ugly. 

This color scheme for example - its no beuno. Guess it just depends on what you're into.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually, I think that'd be more pin-stripeish.  But yeah you're right. I've seen worse, though. I don't really have much a problem with plaid, I don't know why people hate it so much. It's just a pattern.

There're a few things out there that are definitely only for the really bold. For instance, the jacket and pants combo from Ride. The white and black patterned one? Maybe it's only for the girls, but you would seriously need to pull off some crazy moves for that thing to work.

I know a lot of people say snowboarding is going too much in to the fashion aspect of it, to which I'll agree to a certain extent .. but I don't really mind. I personally don't spend hundreds and hundreds on "steezy new outerwear" each season, but it's nice to get something that's more you're style than forcing everyone to wear the same thing. Reminds me of catholic schools.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I love tasteful pinstripes. My pants are chocolate brown with bronze pinstripes and their hot. That bag is just plain terrible though. Something like that shouldn't exist. 

My fiance has some gree plaid snowboard pants (she skis, but ski stuff clothes are boring) and they look really good.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to cry if I ever see someone rocking that Analog on the hills...it's awful looking!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually, that's the 686 Gaper suit from 06/07, lol. It's meant to be atrocious


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

the gaper suit is sweet, no matter how lame it is. in fact, the lamer it is, the sweeter it is!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I still think that my outwear is pretty ugly. Haha.

that gaper suit is sweet, i'd rep it. maybe.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

Chelly said:


> Even though you can't really judge from the magazine because they only have a few companies up and only a couple jackets each, I've done enough online research to say - WTF Holden? What were they thinking this year? At least on the girl's side. It looks horrible .. Like they're trying to make sophisticated peacoats in to boarding jackets or something. They really don't look that warm either.


Holden's stuff this season just doesn't even look like outerwear, I don't get it. I mean their catalog looks like a jacket catalog from Urban Outfitters or something - it doesn't look like it has anything to do with snowboarding at all. Maybe it's just me, but I don't really have this uncontrollable urge to show up on the slopes looking like I just stepped off a NYC subway. Plus, what's up with all of the women's pants getting all tight? How's a girl supposed to do grabs and stuff?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> Plus, what's up with all of the women's pants getting all tight? How's a girl supposed to do grabs and stuff?


its for the emo kids! the girls are actually supposed to wear the guys gear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

You can never go wrong with a Denim jacket, jeans, and a pony tail. IROC Z 28 FOR LIFE!


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

palidon11 said:


> its for the emo kids! the girls are actually supposed to wear the guys gear.


haha, i always wear guys pants. girls pants are really impractical - too tight of a cut and low waisted, i always get snow down my pants!


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

hahaha, My ex-gf was bitching about that last year with her volcom pants.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I like low-rise pants...it doesn't feel like you're wearing granny panties! As for tighter pants, yeaahhh, doesn't float my boat too much. I had to go up a size so that it didn't feel like the blood circulation was being cut off to my legs, and the 'rents weren't too happy about that.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

haha i like the idea of low rise pants, i think they look good, but they're just not practical for riding in cold snowy weather... if you take a tumble in the pow, you have way too much snow in your pants when you're done. Plus i hate when you sit on the lift and your pants go down and your jacket goes up and your ass is hanging out. I just wear men's pants and hike them up if the weather is bad, and then sag them back down around my hips when i'm just walking around.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

oh.. and quite possibly the stupidest women's pants ever:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHA. That's just awful!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> oh.. and quite possibly the stupidest women's pants ever:


WTF is that??? 

Are they at least cheekless, with a gor-tex skirt???


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Holy FUCK! Its like wearing sweatpants under shorts. Whoever designed that should be beaten to death with their own shoes.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

I know.. and usually i quite like bonfire... i have no idea what they were thinking. On the upside, the skirt is removable so you can take it off and throw it out.

apparently the idea is you have a skirt there for your night out on the town?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

This actually physically hurts me. MY EYES! MY EYES!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> I know.. and usually i quite like bonfire... i have no idea what they were thinking. On the upside, the skirt is removable so you can take it off and throw it out.
> 
> apparently the idea is you have a skirt there for easy access for your night out on the town?


There fixed it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

lol reminds me of kendra wearing a skirt during the big meet. even though i wasnt there..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

No Spamming Please

-boarderaholic


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

mike1two said:


> You can never go wrong with a Denim jacket, jeans, and a pony tail. IROC Z 28 FOR LIFE!


Don't forget the 3/4 length sleeve metal shirts... I really miss the ones I use to have in the 80's/ early 90's


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd have to say that just about all of the L1 gear is pretty damn ugly


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

intake said:


> Don't forget the 3/4 length sleeve metal shirts... I really miss the ones I use to have in the 80's/ early 90's



Lol, yeah. I had to take my son down to the Super Flea Market on 111 Ave cause he wanted to find a metal back patch for an old jean jacket I had kicking about. While he was scoping them out I noticed a crapload of metal Tees sans white sleeves all over the place. The first thing that popped into my head was my old Judas Priest 3/4 white sleeve T, lol. You totally reminded me of that yet again!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

So, who wants to see my new Sessions snowpants? The sizing is ungodly HUGE though...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> So, who wants to see my new Sessions snowpants? The sizing is ungodly HUGE though...


Just don't get caught on the lift at Rabbit this season if they are that huge :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Arg. It's lame. A medium is relatively tight, but the large is huuuuuuuggggggggeeeeee.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm a medium in most pants, but this year I decided to with a large in snowpants. They're GIANT on me, but I like the freeness of them. They're a lot easier to move in, so that's nice.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The trick seems to be getting pants big enough in the legs for a lot of movement where the crotch doesn't hang almost to your knees making it even harder to move and eventually tearing a big hole in front of your hoo hoo.


----------

